# What is your favourite band?



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

We all love music, but what is your favourite band of all time?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rubber. I'm not even waiting for the poll.

ETA: Oh, and now, none of the above. I thought it was a trick question.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Rubber. I'm not even waiting for the poll.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and now, none of the above. I thought it was a trick question.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

splendidbob said:


>


The Nickelback option is the joke, right? Lol.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

None of the bands in the poll option lol. I don't really like grunge bands because they're depressing as **** (especially Alice in Chains).


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't listened to anything in the poll, so no opinion on those, except that they're probably all popular and thus unlikely to interest me. My favorite is World's End Girlfriend if one person counts as a band.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Nickelback option is the joke, right? Lol.


Hmm, joke? 

1. Yeh, Nickleback got thrown in among some of the best bands ever.
2. This is music I really like. In fact I have been obsessed with the pixies for the last year and a half.
3. The Pixies are the bestest band. I like their quirkiness combined with their ability to write insanely catchy music. It also takes a while for it to work on you (in fact in my own case it took nearly 20 years). Music that takes a while to grow on you is the bestest music.
4. I purposefully didn't let anyone choose any options that they would actually think (mistakenly, because their favourite band is the pixies) is their favourite band (because it amused me to do so and often here polls are so badly made, they don't do this)
5. I just felt it was time for a stupid poll post, and also that more people should listen to the pixies.



Paul said:


> Haven't listened to anything in the poll, so no opinion on those, except that they're probably all popular and thus unlikely to interest me. My favorite is World's End Girlfriend if one person counts as a band.


The Pixies are good.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

mobb deep


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

The pixies. Doolittle is def a perfect record but I listen to surfer rosa more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't answer that question, but of the list you posted it's still difficult that's why I can't answer this question, too much music. I am going to go with Nirvana though.

I really like these songs as well though:


































































And lots of other alt rock songs.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hard to answer these questions. Most of the favorites are singer/songwriters and not really "bands" anyway.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2 football head's !


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Pixies all the way... they are the most influential of the bunch.

If it wasn't for the Pixies there wouldn't be a Nirvana sound...


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Out of the ones you list, it's probably Soundgarden. But it's a close call with them and Hole and the Foo Fighters. 

I don't seriously think I have a favorite band, though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Supertramp? Hawkwind? AMM?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Of the list, Sonic Youth - from 1984ish to 1987, and then again from 1994.

_Staff edit_


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

My Bloody Valentine ain't on here. **** you. 

But based off the list, I'm going with Sonic Youth.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

acidicwithpanic said:


> My Bloody Valentine ain't on here. **** you.
> 
> But based off the list, I'm going with Sonic Youth.


Neither is Yo La Tengo. Mother****ers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've changed my mind, forever:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Danielle87 said:


> Alkaline Trio


They're not my favourite but they are good and back when I listened to less music they would have been one of my favourites I guess since I actually own one of their CDs (Crimson,) lol...


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

acidicwithpanic said:


> My Bloody Valentine ain't on here. **** you.
> 
> But based off the list, I'm going with Sonic Youth.





estse said:


> Neither is Yo La Tengo. Mother****ers.


Neither is Hüsker Dü :kma


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hard to answer

But high on the list.

Metallica
Wolfheart
Ensiferum
Insomnium
Swallow the Sun
Kalmah
Be'Lakor
Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Off of those, the Pixies. My favorite band for years has been Skeletons. They sound like this:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Banda Machos


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Linkin Park, always pumps me up, can never get tired of their stuff.

but out of the poll options, Foo Fighters definitely


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Linkin Park


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For around the time when those bands were most popular, I'd choose Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

From that list? Pixies.

As of late? Big Black, Muse, Magnetic Fields, Depeche Mode.


----------



## Clem Fandango (Sep 30, 2016)

There are too many to list. From the early 90s Grunge/Alt Metal scene I would say Tool. All on the OPs list have merit though.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Of the the bands listed it's Soundgarden. Not listed it would be Alice in Chains


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nitrogen said:


> Magnetic Fields


Ooh, interesting, just listening on YT, sounds like my kind of thing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The list is very narrow on the pole options. There are literally thousands of bands/artists out there. My favourite band of all time is Led Zeppelin but should you query into my musical interests, they are listed in my about me page.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

estse said:


> Neither is Yo La Tengo. Mother****ers.


^ Them. Pixies of the ones listed. But, YLT really. Mostly for their 90s stuff, especially Painful and the two that followed.



Nitrogen said:


> Magnetic Fields


^ Them too, for Holiday, Charm of the Highway Strip, and Get Lost. Didn't care for most of 69 Love Songs and got bored with them after that, though I haven't listened to most of what they've done since, tbh.

Used to consider Sonic Youth one of my favorites, like 20 years ago, but completely lost interest in them for whatever reason.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anonymid said:


> ^ Them. Pixies of the ones listed. But, YLT really. Mostly for their 90s stuff, especially Painful and the two that followed.


A couple from the one after Painful:






One of the most cherished guitar performances to my heart, to which I flailed myself around my teenager room grasping at flying feelings of absolute love:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Ex, especially their two early 90s album with cellist Tom Cora:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

estse said:


> A couple from the one after Painful:
> 
> One of the most cherished guitar performances to my heart, to which I flailed myself around my teenager room grasping at flying feelings of absolute love:


The guitar solo in Pablo and Andrea has always been the highlight of that record for me. But there are so so many moments.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

early-mid 2000s pop-punk.
fall out boy.
the beatles and beach boys.

and the maine...if I ever started a band (lol!), they are what I would want it to roughly sound like. specifically their last two albums. alot of pop music I like but I feel like something's missing, but they have it. that's what I want pop music to be, the maine.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

One direction


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow mine actually is Soundgarden. Top 5 favourites probably Soundgarden, Nirvana, Alice in Chains and Sublime. Ok, I don't really like any other band enough to be my 5th favourite. Maybe Smashing Pumpkins but I have to really be in the mood for them.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Out of the bands listed, it's Pixies.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

My favourite band is probably The Chameleons.

I'd have to go with The Pixies out of those listed, although I haven't listened to half the bands.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Poll needs way more options. Mine is The Killers. Best band ever, by far.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking at it again, I've got to be honest I would have put Alanis Morisette before Nickleback, and I do feel like you not doing so is probably exactly the same as declaring war on Canada.



Eternal Solitude said:


> Pixies all the way... they are the most influential of the bunch.
> 
> If it wasn't for the Pixies there wouldn't be a Nirvana sound...


True, but I grew up with Nirvana because my dad used to listen to them, and then I bought their greatest hits CD when I was 13/14, accidentally on either the anniversary of Kurt Cobain's death or his birthday. This distinction seems important but I'm too lazy to dig up my livejournal post from the time I bought it (such millennial)

When I was 9/10 I used to think he was singing about lizard friends:






and this was one of the first things I learnt to play on guitar:






And then I relate more to Kurt Cobain because I never stopped being 2004-2007.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> True, but I grew up with Nirvana because my dad used to listen to them, and then I bought their greatest hits CD when I was 13, accidentally on either the anniversary of Kurt Cobain's death or his birthday. This distinction seems important but I'm too lazy to dig up my livejournal post from the time I bought it (such millennials)
> 
> When I was 9/10 I used to think he was singing about lizard friends:
> 
> ...


It is amazing how the music of a man that died more than two decades ago can still resonate with today's teenagers (though you discovered Nirvana more than a decade ago). And even more amazing is the fact that Kurt's music can connect with audiences despite having such cryptic, some may argue "nonsensical", lyrics. Everything is carried on the emotion of his voice, melodic guitars and the musicianship of Dave and Krist.

A testament of this band as true artists. I wonder if people in the future will remember the likes of Robbie Williams? Oh wait ! That was quite cruel...

By the way, did you ever notice how Come As You are sounds a lot like Killing Joke's Eighties?






Yup, they totally nicked this riff. They even got sued for it I believe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Eternal Solitude said:


> It is amazing how the music of a man that died more than two decades ago can still resonate with today's teenagers (though you discovered Nirvana more than a decade ago). And even more amazing is the fact that Kurt's music can connect with audiences despite having such cryptic, some may argue "nonsensical", lyrics. Everything is carried on the emotion of his voice, melodic guitars and the musicianship of Dave and Krist.
> 
> A testament of this band as true artists. I wonder if people in the future will remember the likes of Robbie Williams? Oh wait ! That was quite cruel...
> 
> ...


Yeah grunge is a pretty 'teenage' genre but especially Nirvana. They had that kind of youthfulness combined with cynicism and angst in a lot of their music.

Yeah I've heard that before XD almost identical lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Out of the bands listed, Nickelback. This thread needs a Nickelback song because it will make it a little bit better. 





I am not sure about my favourite of all time though. The bands I have listened to the most is definitely Three days grace, Poets of the fall, Breaking benjamin and Muse. I have periods when I am really into other bands instead of the listed bands, but I always come back to them. They just stand the test of time.

I wanted to take this opportunity to dash the forum with a bit optimism, but it's kind of hard considering my "favourite" bands!

Muse





Poets of the fall





Three days grace





Breaking benjamin


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The band ***** Galore really moves me. So much so I can't stand myself.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't have a single favourite band, but my top artists are Jimmy Eat World, Joy Division and Swans.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Out of the list, Sonic Youth.

But best band is BMSR. 0


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

feels said:


> But best band is BMSR. 0


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

out of the options i had to pick nirvana...


----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

Gorillaz. I can't really comment on the ones in the poll.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Pearl Jam.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Seagreens said:


> Gorillaz. I can't really comment on the ones in the poll.


Good choice!



feels said:


> But best band is BMSR. 0


Have you listened to Power Pill Fist? Back when I was really into them, I used to listen to all of their side/solo-projects. Also, Graveface Records is one of my favorite labels. Tons of great artists on that roster.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

The Brian Jonestown Massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amphoteric said:


> The Brian Jonestown Massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would have never guessed. :laugh:
hehe


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

That list has most of the bands that would normally prompt me to switch the station quickly as possible, or turn off the radio outright until their song is done playing. They are decent bands for their time, but they just don't cater to me. Sonic Youth might be the exception, so they will be my vote. Maybe Nirvana too if I didn't get sick of listening to them so much now. 

Nickelback on the other hand, I will say they are an awful and overrated band in my opinion.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> I would have never guessed. :laugh:
> hehe


Yes, it's been a secret up until now :lol


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

estse said:


> I've adored this remix for years:


this is awesome. the two tracks mesh so well.



Mc Borg said:


> Good choice!
> 
> Have you listened to Power Pill Fist? Back when I was really into them, I used to listen to all of their side/solo-projects. Also, Graveface Records is one of my favorite labels. Tons of great artists on that roster.


I have 'cause I remember that album art, but I don't think I got super into them. That track in particular I like a lot but the rest I've heard remind me a lot of the Black Dice. Used to be really into noise back in high school but not as much now. (Apparently power pill was the bassist of BMSR for a while) Oh man it would have been cool to go to the Graveface Record shop while in Georgia last week. Savannah is only a *searches google*...oh **** 3 and a half our drive from Atlanta. Maybe not lol


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Ice nine kills

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Out of those listed in the poll, Nirvana for sure.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The Chicago Symphony Orchestra.






That list is totally retarded.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*there is no band*

marching trumpets?

too-tie too, too too tooo??

gastric band? elastic? ever been banned?
hymns what you want? lalalalalalaaaaa?

artists use electronics
not people

mouths don't make music.


----------

